# How to get rid of...



## ERWbuilders (Oct 5, 2010)

The people (Illegals) plowing snow for $10/hr with there own vehicle. Ive put over 100 bids in and i still havnt gotten any more accounts. What am i doing wrong or is it the illigals causing this problem? 1. I am fully insured. 2. i have reference letters i hand out. 3. my prices are reasonable for the area. 4 or is everyone going to call at the last minute when i have no salt because of no need to purchase it?


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

maybe you're looking for the wrong type of customer. I know someone who would "hire illegals for $10/hr" isnt really a target customer for most.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

you havnt given us or your self enough info to answer your question

call back and flat out ask them for some feed back.

when did you bid? too late, too early? 
how many times in the past have you spoken with these people...its rare that a cold call, or a sales man dropping in makes a snow sale on the first meeting or even the first year. it takes years of reminding them who you are....theire contractor fails once..they then call you

are your numbers in line? i know plentty of places that have tight budgets, i also know plenty that have tight budgets but have a realistic thought about what things cost...the cheap guy doesnt always win, even in this economy

whats your marketing material?
whats your bid look like? i mean anyone can write down a few numbers on some papper or even type up a short proposal, none of that says to me..."wow this guy though of everything, hes on his game" it includes alot of info, but it also isnt worded to the point where they cant understand it.

theres alot to winning bids, passing out numbers is about 5% of slaesman ship


----------



## ERWbuilders (Oct 5, 2010)

I do make calls over and over again. Maybe my proposals arent worded the best. But then again i really dont know what to charge in the area i am plowing. I picked up 15 small apartments for $25 each a year ago (i think im getting shorted though on price). The lots are 2 times the size of a standard drive way 2 cars wide and 3 cars long. I look at the area and figure how many lots i can squeeze into the lot im biding and add the price up thus giving me my number. Which i think is relativly cheap but i can manage that due to all of my work being in one area. I started calling around in early august and running ads since july passing out flyers and website advertising. Maybe i am the low baller? Maybe thats why im not getting the jobs? I mean i even figured per hr on one at $75/hr and still didnt get the job per push price wise.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Buy them out and pay them 10.00 hr and you charge full price,this way you both win.


----------

